# 5 Does due Jan 24th-Feb 20th



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We're about 13 days away from our first does due date. We bred 6 (1 in March), but have 5 due in the next 2-6 weeks.
I don't have very good pics, and the girls are all such a dirty nasty mess! not to mention how nasty it is outside. With the freezing temps gone, we've had rain and now everything is mud. Yuck. Then, they started snuggling and hunkering down during the bitter cold snap and wouldn't get up to pee/poo and made a huge mess of themselves. It's so frustrating, but not much I can do but lather them up with Vaseline.
I haven't gotten to spend much time with them the past couple of months, my husband and kids have been the ones taking care of them. But now that I am over a crazy lengthy sickness (sinus infection that wouldn't go away! then stomach flu!), I'm finally better and trying to get back out there and stay on top of things.

Wysteria is first, due 1-31
She'll be 6yo next month, 5th pregnancy. As usual, she is HUGE. I do worry about her as she is having a hard time walking on her rear feet. I gave her a lookover on the stand the other day and her hooves aren't too bad, but all the weight has them turning under. 
End of Sept she weighed 197lbs. and about 2 1/2 weeks ago she was 247lbs. She always has twins that are 10lbs+, and tends to do most of her 'resting' sitting up like in the first pic.

This was her last year and she looks the same this year. 









Yesterday with my phone...



















She got that bulge under her rumen last year (had 13 & 14lb twin bucks last year). There is a baby there again this year.









Chloe is next due on 1/31, first timer. I'm guessing 1-2 kids for her right now.










Harmony, is due 2/04, another first timer. Pregnancy looks good on her, especially her personality. For the last almost 2 years she's not liked me, and now she loves me. Wonder how much of that will change after she kids lol




























Chloe on left, Harmony on right









Luna is due 2/16, just turned 4yo and 3rd pregnancy. She is Harmony's dam. Love this sweet, and silly girl. It was warm yesterday despite how nasty/wet it was outside, and she decided to lay in the doorway and got dirty (probably because she knows I brought the camera out!). Looks like possible twins this year. Last year she had a really, really nice & huge single buck kid.








1
Hard to get pics, she's always following me. 









Misty is last of this bunch, due 2/20. She is almost 3yo, 2nd pregnancy. She is Luna's younger sister (different sire). She belongs to my 11yo daughter and is such a sweetheart.
Don't mind her funny looking nose/hair loss, she's rubbing it on the hay feeder. Above does tend to be mean to her so she likes to hang with the younger does in a different shelter and their hay feeder has narrower slats. I may widen them a little bit for her.




























I think Chloe was feeling left out, tugging at her jacket lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Here are some pics of the girls from last year when they weren't so messy lol


















































































​


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

What a lovely group of does! Who are they bred to?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Super exciting!

Photos of the buck(s)?

Pregnancy really does look great on Harmony & Misty!

Wishing you twins all around, and preferably under 10lbs a piece for those poor gals!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh my goodness! Wisteria is huge! She probably had to sit like that because she uses her steam just getting half up lol I was always considered a tad underweight before I hit 30 and I remember having to roll out of bed and work up enough energy just to get out of a chair when I was pregnant with my son lol I’m feeling for her right now lol
But seriously they all look so stunning! You have a very beautiful herd on your hands. I am living Misty’s personality just off of the pictures! You can see the total love between your daughter and her


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

I have been waiting for your waiting post! Wysteria is quite bulky 

Are Chloe and Harmony new? Do you still have Snow White?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank You! I don't have any recent pics of my son's buck, this was him back in August, he had just turned 16mo.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Poor Wysteria! I think triplets at least.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Jessica84 said:


> Oh my goodness! Wisteria is huge! She probably had to sit like that because she uses her steam just getting half up lol I was always considered a tad underweight before I hit 30 and I remember having to roll out of bed and work up enough energy just to get out of a chair when I was pregnant with my son lol I'm feeling for her right now lol
> But seriously they all look so stunning! You have a very beautiful herd on your hands. I am living Misty's personality just off of the pictures! You can see the total love between your daughter and her


I feel bad for her too, she's the one I posted about in the protein tub thread that is having trouble walking on her hind legs. I really think all that weight and a lot of it being on the left side is a lot for her. She's been our hardiest doe up to this point, so hopefully she'll bounce back as soon as kids are barn. She's so miserable 
Misty is a real sweet heart, my daughter picked her out the minute she was born and they've had a very close relationship. She showed her as a kid, yearling and last year as a 2yo along with her late May babies. We kept her late May doe kid and I'm hoping she will really take off on growing this spring, she's a complete brat!



PippasCubby said:


> I have been waiting for your waiting post! Wysteria is quite bulky
> 
> Are Chloe and Harmony new? Do you still have Snow White?


Aww Thanks!  We bought Chloe from a fellow TGS member when she was a weanling and we absolutely love her, she's a sweetie. She belongs to my son who adores her. 
Harmony is a homebred - Luna's daughter. 
Unfortunately we don't have Snow White anymore  We made the difficult decision to sell her in summer of 16' and wish every day we could have kept her. She was so great with us, but was brutally mean to the other does. If I'd had a bigger place to separate her and maybe keep one of her daughters with her I would never have sold her.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wysteria's big boys last year. 


















This is the one who was under her rumen and stretched her out on that side so much last year. 









I'm very nervous about big babies again this year.

Bred back to the same buck.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck! Your children have grown so much!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Wow, some very girls ladies there...and huge!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Happy kidding!! They all look great


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All very nice. 

Wow, huge girl again.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well.... we're 9 days out from Wysteria's due date. She's so huge and miserable. I know I should believe there is a herd in there, but she's tricked me so many times.

This year is so different as she has so much trouble walking, no doubt due to that huge belly. It's expanding and stretching even lower to the ground which makes me nervous. A friend asked when we were talking about it today if she might have a hernia? But I never thought of that, I just figured after she kidded last year it filled with fluid, etc. As she has a permanent bulge behind her front left leg. Last time I felt, she had a baby there this year. I may hold her and feel for baby movement tomorrow just to see how far up that baby is on the lower left side.

Some awful pics from my phone late this afternoon, and an equally awful video. It's so hard to show that bulge on her belly and how wide she is. Hopefully she'll go on time, or dare I hope she'd go a couple of days early.














































Doorway is around 3 1/2 to 4' wide















You can see in the video she is sore on her left hind foot/leg. Her belly is so big on the left, and all that weight as well makes it hard to walk. About 3 weeks or so she was up to 247lbs. (end of Sept 197), so I can imagine she has to be at least 260 if not more.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Beautiful girls and bucks. Can’t wait to see babies


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Oh wow, poor Wysteria! She is SO big!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

They are all beautiful. I can't get over how huge Wysteria is! The pics of Misty and your daughter are enough to melt anyone!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

If Wisteria gets much bigger your going to have to widen the door lol


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Okay Wysteria... let them out... they are cooked and ready and you need to!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don’t think she has a hernia she is just HUGE! Poor girl. I had a doe that basically had a hernia, I think what it was explained to me as was her stomach wall gave out ????? I don’t know any ways it looked totally strange but I don’t see the same thing with your girl. I hope she gets the show on the road for you. They are going to be beautiful babies!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

You have beautiful goats and gorgeous kids (human!). I want to thank you for sharing. I have a girl this year would is not due until the first week of March. She is doing the same thing on her left back. She is huge for being so far out. (And yes, checking ketones, calcium, etc.) I do think someone is laying on a nerve. She is slow going - your sharing the same issue helped me out tremedously - AND cant wait to see those baby pics!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Everyone, and Thank You Jessica for helping ease more worries about hernia! To me she just looked stretched out from having babies and her body made more room for them last year, and now even more so.

I honestly would be shocked if she only has twins with how big and miserable she is this year. I wish I could weigh her again, but I borrow a scale from our feed store, plus... 2-3" of snow on the ground so couldn't do it anyway since I weigh them on the level walkway next to the house.



goatblessings said:


> You have beautiful goats and gorgeous kids (human!). I want to thank you for sharing. I have a girl this year would is not due until the first week of March. She is doing the same thing on her left back. She is huge for being so far out. (And yes, checking ketones, calcium, etc.) I do think someone is laying on a nerve. She is slow going - your sharing the same issue helped me out tremedously - AND cant wait to see those baby pics!


I hope your doe will do just fine and not get overly miserable! She's within 8 weeks so hopefully it will go quickly! Just make sure she is eating well. Wysteria is an eating machine. She does NOT let her size stop her from plowing through everyone to get to the food lol!

Misty is a real sweetheart, we just love her so very much! Unfortunately even though she's a fairly big doe, she is low in the pecking order. But, she has her doe kid from last May as a buddy, and I can see that makes her very happy. 
She is very affectionate, loves to snuggle and get/give kisses 
She will be 3yo soon, and was born here. My daughter picked her as soon as she was born. She showed her for 3 past 3 summers, and is already making plans to show her again this summer lol. 
These are older pics of Misty from kid to 2016 state fair. I don't have a good current picture of her May doe kid who is a traditional with dark color on her head. She has the same looks as Misty, who was a slower grower when she was young, and her daughter is the same way. Misty's regular weight is right at 200lbs. Although she isn't super wide, she has nice bone and length.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, getting so big.
Widening the door comment, may have to happen, LOL. 

Nice goats you have.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I had to widen the door on my barn for one of my Does. There's another emoji that could be useful for kidding season, a goat walking away from you with a "wide load"


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I think your right about her. The old lady I had, the best way to explain it and doesn’t even do it justice is once you got past the ribs going back it was a insane downward fall where her stomach was. I really wish I had taken a picture of it. It also came on pretty sudden. She was largely Prego to start with but then it was like what in the world is going on!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL Wide Load! Yep, and let me tell you... Wysteria is one that does not get to eat in the barn, she is fed separately by the gate. She will plow through you to get to her feed! The only time she is in the barn is when she is close to kidding we'll feed her in there/stall her at night and when she is in with her babies.

I agree Jessica, it's crazy how it grows literately overnight! That 'bulge' behind her left leg didn't show up until late last pregnancy, was as if it wasn't there one day, but was the next. I was so worried! I felt it, and felt a baby moving and that eased my worries.
She's had a lopsided belly since then, even after kidding.

This was her at the beginning of her last pregnancy on Halloween in 2016 months before the 'bulge'... her expression is priceless lol


















Early Oct 16'


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We had a snow day today, and it's so very cold BRRR! After today it will slowly start warming up, and I pray the forecast stays as it is unless it improves further! a high of 11 today and low tonight forecast at -2. Yuck.

Did get some random pics of the 4 legged brats today.




























You notice, they keep their distance from her lol









Chloe due in 2 weeks


















Harmony and Chloe (lol)









Luna 









Misty, Luna, Harmony, Chloe and little goat on right is Ginger (Wysteria's grand daughter)









Rosalie - I haven't posted about her yet, she's our last doe due Mar 10th. I'll make her a separate thread closer to her due date 









And.... my son's buck - check out Harmony in the background lol


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Rosalie is Due 2 days before my birthday! When is Wisteria due again?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

goat girls said:


> Rosalie is Due 2 days before my birthday! When is Wisteria due again?


That would be fun if she kidded on your birthday!  Our neighbor's son has a doe due on March 10th as well, so it will be fun to see who kids first, what they have, etc. We'll probably do a fun little 'guessing game' with my kids/their kids.

Wysteria is due on the 24th - a week from today! She kidded on her due date last year, and I believe previous 3 years she went over due. So we'll see what happens. Her udder definitely has a lot of filling to do. She gets wide, crazy looking eyes, very vocal with a serious voice, and will run in and out of the barn, but not actually leave the barn when she is in labor lol. Her nick name is 'psycho goat.'
I'll start feeding her in her kidding stall probably this afternoon or tomorrow, and start stalling her during the night on Monday, so I can keep an eye on her with the barn cam. I want to say she generally kids at night/middle of the night.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

can't wait to see babies! come on girls they baked long enough!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, we're getting closer! Wysteria is due in 5 days. She's still feisty, and very miserable. Udder is looking a little bigger. I spent most of the day cleaning the barn. Amazing the cobwebs and dust that can collect lol. We don't use the part of the barn where the kidding stalls are at very often. My youngest daughter feeds our 3 younger does in the stalls, otherwise we haven't used it since August.
Luna and Misty received their cd/t shot & selenium e gel today. Chloe has some urine scald on her vulva that has it swollen & painful from leaking urine and where her, Luna and Harmony snuggle at night and you can tell they don't get up to pee or poo (I still can't believe they do that, yuck). The frigid temps are definitely a culprit. A friend recommended using Lansinoh (sp), but strangely I couldn't find it in the baby section at our grocery store! I did get some Desitin and put a layer of Vaseline over that 2x a day so we'll see if that helps. 

Sitting back, waiting.... I told Wysteria she can release them early, she doesn't have to go to day 150. I'm sure she was laughing at me.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Still waiting... 
Wysteria's rear end looks very close now, big changes since yesterday late morning. Her udder is really starting to fill as well, ligs are very loose and soft, especially on the left side.
She ventured out of the barn and spent some time across the creek now that all of the snow is gone. I still can't believe she went up/down the ramp for the bridge to go over there. She was determined. She's really struggling to walk on the left side, there is just so much weight on that side of her body, it's crazy. I'm hoping to weigh her tomorrow.

She makes our other does look small. When she was walking, she was dribbling pee. She is a mess, but all of our does are, yucky, urine leaking/not wanting to get up and pee messes. So gross.

Pics from earlier, Harmony in front (due in 14 days)









Harmony, Wysteria, Luna (due 2/16) and Chloe (due 1/31)


















She's very nasty, she sits like a dog most of the time now. Her udder looked slightly fuller/firmer a few hours later. But if it fills like last year it has a long way to go.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I am in awe. :0


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Oh my goodness, Wysteria!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh my gosh lol in that picture she reminds me of the little engine that could “I think I can! I think I can! I know I can!!” She maybe yuck but if anyone should get a pass for peeing the bed I think she can! I sure hope the poor gal goes early for you and her.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! I hope she goes sooner rather than later for her sake! It's been warmer here, so I was able to leave the front door open on their shelter overnight. She sleeps right in that doorway, so I've been able to check her just from looking out the window lol. Tonight I'll put her in a kidding stall and hook up my camera.
Unless she truly tricks me this year, then I'll definitely have a sign when she is ready to go. I really need to get video of her when she is in early labor. It's actually quite funny how she looks/acts. She's totally serious, and her eyes look wild. 
Now I just have to figure out who I can stall next to her tonight so she isn't alone. I really don't want to stress Chloe and Harmony out by stalling them. They still have 9 & 13 days.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ehh maybe being stalled by herself will stress her enough to get things moving lol 
Seriously though (ok I might have been a little serious on that comment) maybe a big flake of hay would be enough to keep her happy by herself?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I always stall mine by them selves, they do realy well especially when there that prego, they seam to like the privacy.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She doesn't particularly like the other goats right now, so it might not stress her out enough to pop them out lol! She is happy just to see them, at a distance, but that's about it.

I usually start stalling them at night when they are about 5 days from their due date. But with Wysteria, this is her 5th kidding, and she typically gives me the same signs every year, so I opted to wait longer and just keep an eye on her. If I can get video of her 'signs' I will post it. 

Today she is about the same. Poor girl has a tough time walking on the left hind leg, it's hard watching her, but she's definitely determined. She did go out to browse with the others for a while until a rain shower had them running back to the shelter. She is in this 'don't even think about checking my ligs' mood, so didn't fuss with her lol

I did weigh her as I really thought the scale was wrong last time, it said she was 249lbs, but I questioned myself as if the scale was sitting accurately/flat. Today it was as I weighed myself first (I won't disclose my scale tipper lol), and she is 243lbs. So... since the end of Sept, she has gained right at 50lbs - all belly. She is not a fat goat.


----------



## MamaJenDSP (May 25, 2016)

Bless her heart! She definitely looks ready to bust. Can’t wait to all the babies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh bless her and that determined look on her face. I am very glad to see she is getting up and moving around despite the leg troubles - that is such a good sign and really will help in labor!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree, she will get up and move around, but has to take breaks here and there.
She's in her kidding stall tonight and Chloe is next to her. They both seem very content. I spent the day installing my barn cam, and getting my lights plugged in.

Goat tv is very addicting... and Wysteria moves around a lot, so I'm sure she will drive me crazy until she kids.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Come on just pop!:crazy:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh your gonna have to tell me about this camera! I was looking into them and I’m not that great with electronics so as I was reading all the different ones on Amazon it was like reading a foreign language lol 
I can’t imagine she can hang onto them much longer! I bet her leg will feel much better after she has them


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

goat girls said:


> . There's another emoji that could be useful for kidding season, a goat walking away from you with a "wide load"


Another good emoji for kidding season is a person biting fingernails ( nervous )


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Yah really!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL! I love the nail biting emoji idea, that would definitely fit the waiting scenario!


Jessica84 said:


> Oh your gonna have to tell me about this camera! I was looking into them and I'm not that great with electronics so as I was reading all the different ones on Amazon it was like reading a foreign language lol
> I can't imagine she can hang onto them much longer! I bet her leg will feel much better after she has them


I bought a cheap camera on Amazon 3 kidding season's ago and can't imagine why I waited so long to get one! They make life so much easier! LoggyAcres/Julie recommended the Foscam and I really like hers! I have a Tenvis. They are both very similar, and cost around $40-50. I mount mine where I want it using zip ties! That away as one kids, I can move it to a different location/stall. I believe you can have up to 4 cameras, although not sure how far your wifi will reach. A lot of people buy the wifi boosters to help the signal. Our barn is right behind the house pretty much so I get a good signal.

Here is Wysteria this morning, it was dark in the barn so this is night vision.





































She is hard to tell what is going on, because she is always active in her last days - up and down, making obscene faces, you seriously think she is always in labor.

Chloe is in the stall next to her for company, she's due 1-31. I can touch a button on my computer/phone to move the camera around. Currently I can watch both stalls.



















That's what the controls look like. If the 'screen' is black, or looks funny on that last one, ignore it. I can't even begin to explain why it does that when I hit it to copy the page. I use Internet Explorer for the camera, and Edge for my web browsing. Edge does something bizarre to the camera image lol


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Ooo that's a good idea with the zip ties, I've been wedging the mounting plate of mine in between the studs and steel of the barn walls; doesn't always work.

Lol, poor Wysteria. That one photo of her standing really emphasizes just how wide she is.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well dang! I should have just asked you about this sooner! The ones I was looking at were 100+ and finally I said that’s a lot of money for not knowing if it’s exactly what I want! The WiFi reaches to the stalls, I think it’s about the same distance as yours, I wanted it close so I could use a camera......ok and not have to walk very far lol thank you so much!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wysteria is in labor! so what I thought was positioning was right! If she's not in labor then she has a funny way of not being in labor lol!! Could be soon, could be later, hard to say with her. She's definitely dropped, looks bigger on the right side now than on the left.

This is the early sign I look for, serious talking, and acting skittish - telling me stay away and don't touch! She was keeping her distance from the other goats, rubbing on trees, and looking very uncomfortable, so I 'encouraged' her to go back to the barn (lol) and got her back in her stall. She's eating hay, up and down, staring, then starts the cycle over.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Ooo exciting!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Lstein said:


> Ooo that's a good idea with the zip ties, I've been wedging the mounting plate of mine in between the studs and steel of the barn walls; doesn't always work.
> 
> Lol, poor Wysteria. That one photo of her standing really emphasizes just how wide she is.


I leave the bottom piece on mine, the one that connects to the wall piece (not sure how similar yours is to mine). I wrap Zip ties around that in 2 places, and then use more zip ties and tie it to the wall - we have pallet walls in this part of the barn, so lots of places to hang it. I did put the wall mount up, but you can really only see the middle stall and front stall. Wysteria is in the large, back stall.



Jessica84 said:


> Well dang! I should have just asked you about this sooner! The ones I was looking at were 100+ and finally I said that's a lot of money for not knowing if it's exactly what I want! The WiFi reaches to the stalls, I think it's about the same distance as yours, I wanted it close so I could use a camera......ok and not have to walk very far lol thank you so much!!!


Your welcome! I used to think the same thing! I think I posted questions and asked about camera's and that's when I realized they were more affordable. I can move it around as said using the zip ties, and I take it down and put it back in it's box when I am done. It's saved me so much time and worry.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I hope Wysteria has a flawless easy delivery!


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Yay Wysteria! Can’t wait to see cute babies


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Anything yet?


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

How are things going?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She's getting close! Starting to push more frequently, long string of goo. It's dark here now, and just finished feeding not long ago. Naturally I should be on my way to pick up my son from Wrestling practice right now! I'm hoping his cousin will bring him home. If not, I can get to the school in 10 minutes... 5 minutes if I have to lol.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How's she doing?


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Any news on her? I’m excited for you (and her that poor girl lol)


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yay!!!! I hope everything is going great!!!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Any news?! Poor momma she's huge!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG what a night, whew! it's nearly 2am, and we just got done in the barn about 40 minutes ago. 

Wysteria had triplets, and it was a very difficult birth! I think everyone might be okay, but she is going to be one very sore mama. 

She wasn't progressing, so I washed up and went in, sure enough first baby wasn't in the canal - she was breech. so I had to go under her, pull her legs out and she delivered fairly easy. 2nd doe kid Wysteria delivered normally. Buck kid was last, he's good size, and it was an awful delivery. His head was turned back, and body sort of twisted, so it was hard to figure things out. I couldn't get a hold of his head and pull it forward, it kept sleeping back. Finally...I was able to get both my hands in there around the head! Pulled it forward, then went back in and grabbed a front leg, and pulled him out. 
He was very limp, and 'gimpy' for quite a while, but started to recover a little bit, and finally got him to nurse a little bit. 
They are all in the heating barrel (they barely fit!), but need to go get them out to nurse, and probably cool the bulb and exchange it with a smaller watt as I think 120 is too warm. It's going to be an all nighter for sure...

Whew. 

I came in threw everything in the washer, took a shower, and fixed my kids something to eat. Needless to say they will be going to school a little late in the morning so they can get some sleep. No way I could have done this without their help.

I did give Wysteria a low dose of Banamine which worries me since she hasn't passed the placenta, but she was not going to stand up without it. She was hurting  She's been eating hay like she is starving, and drank a lot of water. 

I couldn't really get pictures, and my phone battery was about dead, so I'll have to get pictures tomorrow. I just hope the buck kid will be okay, how he was alive after all of that is beyond me...


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Wow that’s a lot. Good thing you were there. Praying for a quick recovery for her and the little guy


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats on getting them delivered! Hope all will be well with mom and kids!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on the delivery. I hope the kids do well.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Glad the kids are all alive, I hope they keep thriving.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Great job Candice. She is lucky to have you to help her!


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

So glad you were there to help. Praying Mom and babies all heal and thrive!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Wow, good work getting them out.

Two hands?!? Poor Wysteria, I hope she is feeling better soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my, 2 hands is right, wow. 
She was really opened up, wasn't she.

Good work, I know it is hard to do. 
Praying all will be OK.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow, glad everyone is ok. Is she raising them all ok?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Great job!!! I’m sorry it was a hard time but you did a fantastic job!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much! Everyone is doing great! Babies are getting stronger on their legs, and are nursing very well. They are so very sweet! Wysteria seems to be doing great, she loves her babies and seems to love the attention we are giving them all. 
I finally managed a few hours of sleep.

We weighed the babies, hopefully scale is right, need to pic up a new battery for the scale I prefer using to weigh babies. Anyway, if it's right 2 are 10lbs (so probably 9-something at birth), and the smaller one is around 9lbs. Wysteria was ALL baby. It's crazy how sunk in she is. 

I will post pictures later this evening. Heading into the kitchen to make dinner, then help with the goats. I have to say I am glad our next one isn't due for another week!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Wow triplets! Poor momma I bet shes happy to have them now!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wysteria rested comfortably today, laying down with her buck kid at her side. It's so cute how they sleep together. The 2 doelings have claimed the barrel lol. We don't have the heat lamp on and haven't had it on since early this morning. They have fleece sweaters on tonight, and should be fine, but we'll keep an eye on them. It's going to get down to the mid 20s.

It's been an exhausting day between checking on/keeping up with these guys after no sleep last night, and trying to get other things done. I did manage to get my camera out there for a few minutes.

1st doe (buck kid photobombing lol)













































2nd doe kid



















Buck


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are adorable


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

So cute!


----------



## doecygoat (Jan 18, 2013)

Precious!


HoosierShadow said:


> We're about 13 days away from our first does due date. We bred 6 (1 in March), but have 5 due in the next 2-6 weeks.
> I don't have very good pics, and the girls are all such a dirty nasty mess! not to mention how nasty it is outside. With the freezing temps gone, we've had rain and now everything is mud. Yuck. Then, they started snuggling and hunkering down during the bitter cold snap and wouldn't get up to pee/poo and made a huge mess of themselves. It's so frustrating, but not much I can do but lather them up with Vaseline.
> I haven't gotten to spend much time with them the past couple of months, my husband and kids have been the ones taking care of them. But now that I am over a crazy lengthy sickness (sinus infection that wouldn't go away! then stomach flu!), I'm finally better and trying to get back out there and stay on top of things.
> 
> ...


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Aahhhhh so cute! Congrats again


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

so cute!!! Hows mama?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh she made such cute babies!!! I hope the rest of them are a breeze!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks!  

Everyone seems to be doing very well! The babies are very active this morning, I've been watching them on the camera enjoying them. 
Wysteria seems to be doing very well. She's been very attentive to them, she's always been a very good mom. 

It's supposed to warm up to near 50 degrees today so I am hoping to let them go outside for a little while later today. It was cold and yucky yesterday, and dropped down to about 20 this morning. 

Getting ready to go out and feed the other girls. My kids take care of the buck and younger does before school. But our adult does tend to eat better if they are fed between 8:30-9am. They are not early risers this time of year lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It's been super busy around here the past few days, so I haven't been able to post. Wysteria and her babies are doing great, they are spunky, and oh so adorable! They are going to be spoiled rotten! They run up to you now and demand your attention, and love to be rubbed on. 
We weighed them about 20 hours after birth: doe #1 was 8.3oz., doe #2 9.3oz, and buck 11.soz. Wysteria was around 245lbs. up until a day before delivery, and yesterday she weighed 191.6lbs. Her normal weight is usually around 195-205lbs. so not far off.

I did get some pictures of them from Fri, first time outside, I'll share a few below.

Chloe is next, and looking closer. She's due on Wed. She's really getting uncomfortable and spending much of the day following the other girls, yet keeping a slight distance, and laying down chewing her cud. Around 9:30am her udder was still small, not hanging down. By about 12-12:30pm it was double size, but looks to have more room to fill.

2 1/2 days old































































My daughter and the buckling



























OMG aliens lol I love when the other does see new babies for the first time of the season - or first babies.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Oooh my goodness those pics are wonderful!!!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I love the one with the spot on her tail!!! I just love Boer babies!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are just way too cute!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my goodness is right, adorable.


----------



## Valley Life Farm (Jan 21, 2018)

OMG! The sweaters! It's just too much. How do you get anything done during the day. I would just sit and watch them all day long. 
Congrats!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much! We adore them! It is very hard to get things done, and not watch them all the time, they are such busy bodies now that they've been able to get out and explore  The little girls are hilarious, they always 'mumble' when they are nursing, and the one with the spot on her tail chatters when she is running and bouncing! 
I love using those sweaters, they work great and add to the cuteness!


----------



## Heinrich (Dec 28, 2017)

Gosh its something else.the does are huge!! Shocked but nice work


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Chloe kidded this evening with twin bucks! She's being a very good first time mom. Boys are doing well, they nursed, and are sleeping and trying to get warm in their warming barrel. It's in the 20s tonight, so it's cold. I don't have any pics, as my phone battery was really low. Chloe is so cute, she's still figuring out the nursing part, so my son and I took turns holding her so the boys could nurse. She was licking my face lol

Unfortunately, Luna has pregnancy toxemia  I've been watching her and worrying that she would get it. She's not a very big doe 170.2lbs. at breeding time. Sunday she weighed 212.6lbs. 
I have her in a stall next to Chloe with 2 types of feed, alfalfa hay, and using Lauren Green's drench recipe. She drank a decent amount of water a little while ago, and nibbled some feed but I can tell she doesn't feel good.
We'll see what morning brings, and then go from there. I'll contact the vet as a friend suggested a toxemia Rx med that might help. 
Luna is due on 2/16, so.. 16 days since it's after midnight here. I don't see her going full term.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope Luna does well for you.


----------



## Valley Life Farm (Jan 21, 2018)

Prayers for Luna! Kidding time is such a nail-biting experience!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh no  I had one this year that was at the start of PT or just borderline (she was borderline high on her ketone levels) to give you encouragement she did wonderful and had her kids! I’m sure you jumped on it fast and I honestly thinking that is the biggest key. When is her due date?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats on more kids! and so sorry about Luna. Hope she does okay for you!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone! 

Jessica - thank you! I was hoping we'd get through this kidding season with no issues! Luna is due 2/16, so 16 days  I did get her ketones down to trace amount this morning. She nibbled on some sweet feed, alfalfa hay and drank a little water. I offered dry goat electrolytes and she licked on that a little bit. Drenched her, and also giving her B-Complex injections. She started acting depressed yesterday afternoon, more so today. I sure hope I can get her through this, and get her closer to her due date. It would devastate her to not be able to save a baby for her to raise. 

Chloe and her boys are doing well. I still haven't had a chance to get pictures, but will in a little while when I go back out. 

Wysteria and her babies are doing very well. Wysteria wants to rejoin the herd, but I'm stalling as I know how she is and she will want to fight with everyone. Harmony is due on Sunday and I don't want her stressed. I ended up moving them out of their stall into a bigger area. I'll probably move Chloe into Wysteria's stall so I can put Harmony next to her mama (Luna). I'm worried about Luna being depressed.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

That's great her ketones measured only trace this morning! Keep up the hard work! Fingers crossed she will kid at 145 with no issues and healthy kids!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh that’s great! I never could get mine down, it just stayed where it was. You are doing great so keep it up!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear, keep up the good work, prayers sent.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Whew, it's been so crazy, I may need a lot of sanity after today!

Harmony is in labor. I wasn't expecting this at all, I figured she'd go tomorrow - she's due on Sunday.
Meanwhile...
Tending to Luna who still isn't feeling great. I definitely think she is wormy, and dewormed her. Going to give her some Magic Cell in a little while, and see about getting oral iron since I'm not sure how to use the pig iron.
Misty kind of acts the same way, which stinks because I just dewormed them a month ago :/ 

Then, I've been watching Chloe's little buck who doesn't appear to be getting enough milk or just got too cold last night and was shivering. Got them fixed up inside their heating barrel after syringe feeding him. He goes down as most stubborn buck kid for us so far! Little stinker!! Of course he started acting bucky towards his brother when they were in the barrel.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Harmony had her babies yet?

Sorry you are having some issues with the kids.
But sounds like you have it under control.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Harmony kidded at 1pm with triplets! Easy delivery and she is being a good mama.
2 does and a buck.
First doe is tiny and her mini me. 2nd was the buck about 10 minutes apart, and literally 15-20 seconds later the 2nd doe slipped right out. 

The little doe wasn't able to handle the cold and became really weak and limp. I brought her in, put her in a trash bag with her head out and gave her a very warm bath.
Then put her in z clothes basket with heating pad and layers of towels from the dryer. Syringe fed her colostrum from mom a couple of times and started her on colostrum replacer. I'll work on switching over to the whole milk recipe in the morning, and hopefully we can get her back together with her siblings. However, she is a bottle baby.

Everyone else seems to be doing good. 
It's been a very exhausting day! Waiting for the little girl to wake up to eat then manage some zzz's. My son has to be at school just before 6am for state wrestling tournament, so it will be a nearly sleepless night.

Pictures hopefully tomorrow of Harmony and Chloe's babies.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congratulations! Hope you can catch up on sleep today sometime!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, good work.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Glad Harmony's kidding went smoothly!!! Hopefully Luna will be ok.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

So far everything is going well. Luna has been doing well, but doesn't act like she feels great today. She's very full of baby, and due in 11 days. I do believe we will eventually induce her. She still nibbles grain and alfalfa hay, but I need to make sure she is drinking. Misty seems to be doing okay, but I am watching her too as she has a decent belly going, and we've already had 2 sets of triplets this season.

Harmony's little doe is in the house with us as Harmony started being mean to her last night. Not her fault, we had to take the baby away the first 24hrs. We'll take her out to socialize and get her back outside as soon as she is ready.

We were able to finally get all of the babies outside for a little while today to stretch their legs. It's so funny having small babies compared to the big ones we usually have! These are 'normal' size kids except for Harmony's itty bitty little girl who at 2 days old weighed 5.2lbs.

Wysteria's 1st doe 


















Wysteria's 2nd doe 



























Wysteria's 2nd doe & buck 









Wysteria's buck 


















Chloe's 1st buck









Chloe's 2nd buck









Harmony's 1st doe kid (bottle baby)



























Harmony's 2nd doe


















Harmony's buck 









After playing outside...


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Great pictures of adorable kids. Both kinds.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I see you have baby goat house parties too?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

So adorable!!! Gosh wysterias babies are growing!!!! I always love your pictures but the one with the baby peaking out the door was a awesome shot!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are so cute!!!!!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Those are really great photos, whats your secret??


----------



## MizTam (Feb 18, 2017)

ADORABLE!! I love Wysteria's second doe, the spot of brown on the tail is adorable.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable as usual.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

They are super cute!! How is Misty?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just too cute!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Aww thanks everyone  They are a lot of fun! I love Wysteria's girls, they are such pretty girls, and all 3 are super friendly. The one with the spot on her tail has some brown on her feet and a spot of brown under her belly.



Lstein said:


> Those are really great photos, whats your secret??


Getting down to their level as much as possible, being fast, and patient too lol. Camera can make a huge difference as well. I have a few camera's. This one is my old Canon 7D, works okay most days, but has focusing issues. Lens is a 24-105mm, which is a nice all around lens.



goat girls said:


> They are super cute!! How is Misty?


Misty is doing well, thanks for asking. I'm going to check ketone levels this evening to make sure she is still negative. I'm praying she is good. She seems to be eating better since stalling her at night with Luna and a buffet of feeds, dry electrolytes, which she seems to really like, alfalfa hay, and sometimes she enjoys some regular timothy/grass hay. She's due in 2 weeks.

Luna is miserable, I feel so bad for her. She's very heavy on her feet. She's due in 10 days and it can't go fast enough. I am skeptical about her going full term, so we'll let her decide. She's such a good girl, bless her heart. She watches my face when I drench her and I baby talk her - she takes the drench better that way, and is very good about it. She loves for me to rub her belly, and is probably the only doe who doesn't care if I feel babies kick lol. Misty doesn't mind it too much.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I haven't had much time to get on the past several days! Goats and kids keeping me busy, I'm a night owl, but have been going to bed between 10-11pm!

Everyone is doing well, thankfully! Luna is due in 6 days, and Misty is due in 10 days. 
Luna did respond well to Lauren Green's drench. The last 2 times I've checked her ketones they did go up to trace amounts, but the closer she gets to her due date the harder it is for her to eat. She has a decent sized belly for her, and rubbing on her I can feel kids on both sides, and feels pretty cramped in there.
She's still nibbling hay/grain, seems to do most of her nibbling between 11pm-3am. No swelling, no tender feet/lameness. 
We will most likely be inducing Luna. I don't want her to go completely off of feed/hay, and don't want her to continue having trace amounts of ketones in her urine. Day to day right now watching her closely. Plan will be to induce one night between tonight and Mon night.

Misty is doing well. She has tested with trace amounts of ketones, so last night I started her on a low dose of Lauren's drench. She eats grain and hay, but I notice her appetite is getting a bit sluggish. She has a decent belly and a really big udder.

I tried to finally get Wysteria and her kids out with the does yesterday and it was pure chaos. Luna was the instigator! But Misty teamed up with her. Wysteria likes to get rough though, so back into isolation... I need to get goats moved around as I need the kidding stalls, so I have some planning to do.

Harmony's little doe, who my daughter has named, Mindy is doing great. She is living it up in the house with us lol. She's so sweet, and is growing very well! I need to weigh her again. I think she's already doubled in size! She's absolutely spoiled. We bought her diapers and a onesie so she can play in the house. She loves to snuggle. I've taken her outside to socialize with the other babies the last couple of days and she gets along with them very well, especially her siblings. She's learning to steer clear of the mama's. Hopefully in the next week we can start transitioning her to stay outside with them. I need to move goats around and make a creep area before I consider doing it.

Here are some video and pics of Mindy from my phone over the last 4 days.

First time with diaper/onesie





Playing with her siblings, and Chloe's twin boys (on the right). All of these babies are soooo sweet! 






















Sleeping on my desk lol


















She loves to curl up by my feet, but wants to be in our lap!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute! Glad all is going well.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well... Luna is due on Friday, and Misty a week from tomorrow. No pics, as the weather was so nasty over the weekend, and I didn't have time to get the camera out today.

We decided to go ahead and induce Luna this evening, so would appreciate good thoughts and prayers for her and her babies! She's been doing okay, just eating a lot less, and more uncomfortable. Trace amount of ketones and don't want her to have any kidney/liver damage from the toxins. 
We gave her the shots about 6pm, almost 3 hours ago, and she's been up and down, and wanting to eat, but not in the mood for her pellets or sweet feed, so she's been going from hay feeder, to hay bucket, to nibbling on some of the fresh bedding. 
She can't decide if she wants to lay down or eat hay.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Keeping Luna in my thoughts this evening!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with Luna. I hope all goes well.


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

How did things go for Luna?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Everyone! No big changes since giving her the shots except the Dex did boost her appetite, and she ate all of her sweet feed and most of her pellets, I saw her eating from her hay feeder & hay bucket, and nibbling at bedding. Teeth marks in her protein bucket lol. 
Ligs are very low, nearly gone today - they were low and soft yesterday and have been for a few days. Udder needs to fill. I don't think it will be today/tonight unless she has more changes/progress.
On top of that she wants to fight with everyone except Misty. I had her and Misty in the back yard with Chloe and Harmony, and it's like she would bounce from one to the other wanting to start a fuss. Every 5 minutes I had to stop what I was doing to break them up! Brats!

I put Luna and Misty back in front of the barn area so I could come in and give little miss Mindy her bottle, and grab something to eat. Luna was messing with Chloe through the gate, and earlier a young doe through the other gate. UGH! Did I say BRATS?

It's so muddy and nasty out, I'm ready for some dry weather, but looks like a rainy rest of the week  But it will be in the 40s-60s for highs, and lows in the 30s/40s, so I won't complain, at least it won't be bitter cold (now watch they will change the forecast because I said that - would be my luck lol).


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

My fingers are crossed for Luna! I hope things go well...and it is good weather!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! I'm watching her close tonight. She was uncomfortable and was active a little while ago, rubbing on the stall walls, etc. She's been sleeping with her head against the wall for a little while now. It's been almost 28 hours since she was induced.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Being induced her udder may not fill out, just a FYI and be prepared. I’ve only induced once and the person who helped me threw it gave me a heads up on the milk and he was right with mine, I had to bottle feed the first day. I got colostrum down them but kept them on the hungry side so they would still nurse off mom and it worked out very nicely!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

How's Luna and Misty doing?

Read through the whole thread this morning, lol. Love seeing your pictures!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Luna kidded this morning with... triplets! 1 doe and 2 bucks! that makes 3 sets of triplets from 4 does!

It was a bit rough, she was doing a lot of pushing, but no progress. She can tend to take her time, but I knew something wasn't right, so I went in. Sure enough... I felt ribs, and a head to the left. I could tell it was breech, and head didn't belong to it. So I went fishing, and found back feet, and pulled them out - little doe! 
Next she delivered a HUGE buck kid! It took a while to get him to come around and finally nurse. I think her contracting stressed him.

3rd kid - buck came head first and is a big boy! I had to rupture the bag, clean his nose quickly, and rush in under him, find a leg, and pull him out. He took the longest to figure this whole being born thing out, but they all recovered and are doing good! 
Luna is such a great mama, but I just look at them, then look at her and can't believe she had so much baby in there! She's a very attentive, wonderful mama, so proud of her!

Thankfully she has a decent enough udder with plenty of colostrum. We'll leave all 3 on her for colostrum, and pull a baby later tonight or in the morning to bottle feed.
Most likely the little doe so we can put her with Mindy (the house goat), and transition Mindy to finally being an outside goat lol.

I'm super tired, was up all night checking on Luna on the barn cam. So... finally going to take a much needed nap!

Here are a few phone pics before my phone battery died and a short video.

Babies have now nursed several times, and are getting around very well. The boys are very spunky! 


















When the boys took a brief nap after nursing for the 3rd or 4th time lol They are back at it right now, stinkers!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Congrats! :kid2::kid2::kid3:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Thank goodness you were so attentive and there to help! I'm so glad the outcome was good. Congrats on the three beautiful kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute. 
Congrats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So glad it went well!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

The boys passed out in the photo is too funny. I am glad things went well.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Everyone! Whew, they keep me on my toes! The boys are going to be rotten! The boy with the spot is all buck! He's going to be a real brat!
Luna definitely has her hooves full with this bunch! She had a huge single buck last year by the same buck, and he was very laid back.

Earlier in the afternoon Luna gave me a bit of a scare, I was worried she was rejecting the babies. She was running from them and didn't want them to nurse. Poor mama, I realized was in a lot of pain after the initial excitement of having babies wore off. We gave her a shot of banamine, and my husband nursed the babies and she has been fine since then. 
Tomorrow we'll have to pull one of the babies for the bottle.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yay!!!! Great job goat mommas! Those two are huge healthy babies! I hope the next doe you just wake up to find babies on the ground and she did it by herself, you’ve earned a little break lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks lol! They definitely want to keep me on my toes this year! I'm okay with being there for all of the births, just please girls... cut me some slack from having to go in and fish for kids! In the almost 8 years of raising goats I've only missed the birth of 1 set of twins, and the 1st of a sat of quads. Crazy thing is, labor makes me so nervous!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Congrats! They're beautiful


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! Everyone seems to be doing well. I can't wait to get new pictures, but the weather has not been cooperating! Hopefully the next couple of days I can finally get some. 

We opted to induce Misty this evening. She is due on Tuesday but has had a touch of toxemia, not eating all that well and was losing condition. She's depressed as I can't let her be in the main goat pen due to Wysteria being out there. Misty wants to fight with Wysteria, and Wysteria wants to get rough in response.
So I'm praying all goes well with Misty. We gave her the shots about 12 hours ago at 6pm, and she's been restless this evening, hope and down going from her hay to inspecting a nibbling her grain and dry electrolytes. 
My husband is off of work tomorrow night, so I am hoping she will kid when he can be there to help me. I don't mind being a spectator at least once this kidding season! 

Luna is starting to feel better and regain her appetite. We ended up not pulling one of her babies, and I know that was a mistake. Hopefully, if the time comes we need to supplement, then we can get the baby who needs it (probably the doe) to take a bottle a few times a day.

All of the babies are just so sweet! I love them all! They all greet you and are so happy to see you and demand your attention. Makes your heart melt with their cuteness 

Wysteria's kids don't get as much attention lately, and they were so happy when I took time out to spend rubbing on them and talking to them. They are so big! They will be a month old on Tuesday. I need to get them weighed. The boy, Cosmo is a big, LONG boy! I'm hoping tomorrow we can get a temporary creep feeder set up for them until I can set up the one I typically use (in the stall that Misty currently occupies).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope Misty is OK.

Too bad amount Luna's milk issue. 

Glad the kids are all doing well.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope all goes well with Misty. Glad everyone else is doing well.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Everyone! Misty is in active labor now, waiting for her to start pushing so we can go out. Lots of up and down, talking. At one point she was butting the stall door, and the back door! I had to get on my phone and yell at her. The looks she gave the camera were priceless! But she did stop doing it. 

Luna has a good enough udder that I think she will be okay, but I still can't help but worry, especially with those boys. Her doeling is so much smaller than the boys. Maybe she will surprise me. I know Wysteria has done an awesome job with her triplets who will be 4 weeks old on Wed. I can't wait to weigh them, hopefully tomorrow. I'm going to guess 25+lbs.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I hope Misty has healthy triplet doelings on the ground by now and it was a "sit back & watch & enjoy" type birth for you!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How’s Misty?


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

I sure hope everything went (is going?) okay!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

How cute! I hope Misty does good.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I just breathlessly read through your entire thread. How's Misty????


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

So sorry I didn't post sooner, it's been a crazy past 24 hours!

Misty kidded last night with triplets! First was a buck kid. I was feeding Mindy her bottle in another part of the barn, and my husband delivered him. 
2nd was a huge doeling, and just when we thought she couldn't have more, out comes another decent sized doeling! 
The babies all seem to be doing well, but the buckling was extremely weak and panting when he was born. It was so bad I really thought we'd lose him. We gave him a shot of dex, a little orally as well as B-Complex. His mouth turned ice cold, so I rushed him inside and did everything I could to get his temp up. Finally we were able to syringe feed him colostrum. We tried a bottle and he protested it, he's so stubborn! So we took him out to mom and got him to finally nurse on her, and he's been fine since then! I definitely think the dex helped considerably. 

I'm worried about Misty though, and she could use some prayers. She didn't pass her placenta normally, it was still hanging out after 13 hours. We added some weight to it, and after 2-3 hours she had most of it out. We don't know if it tore but it's possible she's retained some.
She's had some bleeding that has been a concern since the placenta came out. 

I did a uterine flush with penG. We've given her some vitamins/minerals, a shot of penG and a little bit of Oxytocin in case there is anything that can be pushed out, and it's supposed to help stop the bleeding (this was recommended by breeders).
So far she's been very uncomfortable since the shot, having some contractions. 
I'm really not sure what else to do from here, but watch and wait. Hopefully she will be okay. 

I'll share pictures tomorrow when I have a chance, it's nearly 1am (I've had 3 hours of sleep since Saturday night), so I'm going to get some zzz's.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Pray all goes well with her!! Congrats on all the babies..We have the easy job on this side just wainting for your post..Im not sure I could handle that many so close my one about turned me gray and the one im waiting on is gonna finish it!! Lol. Your awesome lady!!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Congrats on the babies! Hopefully you were able to get it all out.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hurray for babies; Praying for Misty!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Big congrats and good save!
I’ve had a good handful of Goats and cows retain their placenta and have been perfectly fine and have bred back without a issue. Now a good amount did start to get infected so keep a close eye (nose) on her and start penicillin at the first sign of any off smell.
If she is still open I would keep flushing her, just be gentle in case she is closed. I’m actually dealing with one right now and that’s what I’m doing


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

How are things?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh! And with the bleeding, vitamin K is good for that, it helps with coagulation (hope I spelled that right)


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

How's misty


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Everyone! I tried to get on earlier to update, but didn't get a chance to sit down at the computer. It was a beautiful day, record highs around 80 and spent as much as possible outside. 
Misty is doing better this evening! She was miserable all day, and had me worried. We gave her some Dex and have been giving PenG 1x a day. I also am giving her some Magic Cell. 
We did find more placenta in the stall today when I cleaned it. It was either some of the first to come out that tore off, or possibly she expelled some overnight.

This evening she seemed to be feeling better. She ate at least 1lb of grain, maybe more, chewed on her protein bucket, ate some hay and sucked down 2 quarts of strong electrolyte water! It's so funny because I had been offering her dry electrolytes in a 2qt feeder. Well some was wet and stuck to the bottom of the feeder, so I poured water in it to get it loose and clean it out. Harmony drank some when she was out in front of the barn today. Misty ventured out in front of the barn this evening when it got dark, and drank the rest and was slurping it up lol. So I made her more and she drank it all. 
I have 2 different feeders with pelleted feed on one side and sweet feed on the other, and 3 types of hay.

All of the babies this year have been so sweet! but Misty's babies just melt my heart! I sat down in the barn aisle this evening to watch them and hang out, and all 3 came over to me wanting to be rubbed and loved on. They were talking to me with such sweet, soft voices, I just love it. 
I didn't want to come in the house.

Here are some pics I took yesterday.

My daughter, Misty and the trio of sweetness!


















The sweet little boy that I had to work so hard to save! Isn't he adorable?



























The 2nd born, she is the biggest of the 3.









2nd doeling/last born, she is my daughters favorite, such a sweet baby




































Here's some of the other babies

Winter (Harmony's doe)


















Mindy - Bottle Baby - Harmony's doe kid that lived in our house for 2 weeks lol! She's been staying with mom and siblings since Sunday and doing very well.










Hunter (Harmony's buck) sleepy baby


















Luna's trio - little bitty doe standing up, boys laying down









Luna's doe - she's tiny but so cute!









Luna's 1st buck









Luna's 2nd buck


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute! Glad Misty is doing better.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am happy to hear all is well.

The kids are adorable.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are all so cute!!! Misty still doing ok?


----------

